# Printer help



## dd1313 (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi GUys

If I were using FreeBsd and I had this printer

http://www.support.xerox.com/go/res...kCentre 7425/7428/7435&ripID=XRIP_WC7435_Base

Would I use the unix driver here

http://www.support.xerox.com/go/res..._WC7435&ripId=XRIP_WC7435_Base&Xtype=download

Thank you
dev


----------



## dd1313 (Jan 8, 2010)

Wow guys

No one has done this one before...

Dev


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 8, 2010)

What is your problem? What do you expect from other to tell you when they don't know what do you want?


----------



## dd1313 (Jan 9, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> What is your problem? What do you expect from other to tell you when they don't know what do you want?



sorry for the offence


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 9, 2010)

dd1313 said:
			
		

> sorry for the offence



I'm not offended....
I was trying to say:
What doesn't work for you? Show errors? etc... Otherwise we can't help you


----------



## tingo (Jan 10, 2010)

dd1313 said:
			
		

> Would I use the unix driver here
> 
> http://www.support.xerox.com/go/res..._WC7435&ripId=XRIP_WC7435_Base&Xtype=download



No, because that is a driver for Linux. In general, FreeBSD can't use Linux drivers.

If you want to find out if a particular Xerox printer is well supported on open systems (*BSD, Linux, etc), you would check the OpenPrinting.org database, for manufacturer Xerox. As you can see, the results for the WorkCentre series vary a lot. Some models work fine, and some not.


----------



## dd1313 (Jan 10, 2010)

Is this not UNIX

http://www.support.xerox.com/go/res..._WC7435&ripId=XRIP_WC7435_Base&Xtype=download

DD


----------



## bjs (Jan 10, 2010)

When I listed the UNIX drivers for this model printer it showed drivers for IBM ATX 5 and HP HPUX 11. It says nothing about FreeBSD which is UNIX like, not UNIX. I would follow the advise above from tingo and checkout the OpenPrinting.org database to see if there is support for this perticluar printer model listed there.


----------

